# What music do you listen to when editing photos?



## Keith Robinson (Oct 3, 2016)

Was just curious . .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 3, 2016)

LOL  Honestly... I usually have the TV on, or listen to a podcast.

Beyond that, music tempo depends on how fast or how thoughtful I want to be.


----------



## tspear (Oct 3, 2016)

Depends, movies for me when culling and doing most meta-data.
Then when post processing the image beyond the very basic, everything from current pop music to 80s hair bands and metal to 70s classic rock to Celtic with plenty of Classical (Mahler, Strauss...) and Opera (Wagner, Mozart...) with the occasional jazz thrown in. So I am sort of all over the place....


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2016)

Like Tim, my music tastes are eclectic.  I started to learn the mandolin in January, so lately I am usually stuck with what ever ear-worm has captured my head and usually reflects the latest piece of music that I am trying to master.  Today, those are "Amazing Grace" & "Noah's Dove" (Dink's Song)


----------



## tspear (Oct 3, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Like Tim, my music tastes are eclectic.  I started to learn the mandolin in January, so lately I am usually stuck with what ever ear-worm has captured my head and usually reflects the latest piece of music that I am trying to master.  Today, those are "Amazing Grace" & "Noah's Dove" (Dink's Song)



I wish I had as much free time!
Between work and kids, I am barely making progress on my French and on Photography. I would love to have the time to learn the piano, flute...


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2016)

tspear said:


> I wish I had as much free time!
> Between work and kids, I am barely making progress on my French and on Photography. I would love to have the time to learn the piano, flute...


Getting time, money and opportunity to coincide to be able learn to play my first musical instrument took 69 years!  I've wanted to play the Mandolin since I was 15.


----------



## tspear (Oct 3, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Getting time, money and opportunity to coincide to be able learn to play my first musical instrument took 69 years!  I've wanted to play the Mandolin since I was 15.



So I have 25 years to go. That is a long wait... Glad you getting to it!


----------



## davidedric (Oct 4, 2016)

More modestly, I have just started to learn the ukulele: age wise, I'm a year behind Cletus.  As an online source said "we don't play the ukulele because it's cool, we play it because it's **** easy". Well, maybe.

Dave


----------



## clee01l (Oct 4, 2016)

davidedric said:


> More modestly, I have just started to learn the ukulele: age wise, I'm a year behind Cletus.  As an online source said "we don't play the ukulele because it's cool, we play it because it's **** easy". Well, maybe.
> 
> Dave


I think this is great!.  Do you play any thing else? Is this your first instrument (like me)?


----------



## davidedric (Oct 4, 2016)

First instrument (apart from badly strumming a guitar in my youth)

In the UK there is a great network of linked charities called the University of the Third Age (or U3A).   It's for retired or semi-retired people, and the idea is that you have an enthusiasm for something, you are invited to set up Group, and see if other members want to join.  My local U3A has over 1,500 members, and over sixty groups covering everything from arts, music, walking, languages, pool - just name it.  Anyway, ours has a Ukulele group, so we have five beginners who are being taught for the first few weeks until we can join the main group for a play and sing along.

Dave


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Jan 31, 2017)

Keith Robinson said:


> Was just curious . .


Electric Blues


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 2, 2017)

A broad range of classical...

Tony Jay


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 2, 2017)

Keith Robinson said:


> Was just curious . .



Mostly classical and new age piano.


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 2, 2017)

normally, my kids playing or my wife watching the telly or doing something in the kitchen (open plan kitchen and living room, my desk in a corner)


----------



## mcasan (Feb 8, 2017)

Grateful Dead or Dead and Company


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Feb 8, 2017)

Whatever relaxes you.


----------



## Rina21 (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi) I like to listen differen music. It depends on my mood. At night I like some indie music, in the evening or morning it  can be classical or rock music)


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Feb 26, 2017)

Right now I work to 70's progressive rock. Renaissance or Gypsy.


----------



## ToniWeller (Mar 22, 2017)

Lounge Radio or something retro  Sade for example


----------



## MF64 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok all kind of music is great, but never heard about Basia and Mat Bianco?
What about Spyro Gyra? Anyway i feel great with Radium app.

Have fun

MF64


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 26, 2017)

Keith Robinson said:


> Was just curious . .


It depends on my mood but i listen to the early years of Queen quite often.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 15, 2017)

While I have my favorite discs and subscription music stations, I like some variety on occasion, but often have trouble finding new or forgotten artists or albums.  This happened the other day on my evening commute home by bus where I listen to music if none of my neighbors is riding with me.  On a whim, I searched for greatest rock albums and a Rolling Stone article of their 500 greatest albums popped up.  I don't suspect that I will listen to all 500, but it is a nice list to browse for suggestions.

--Ken


----------



## Jack Henry (Apr 15, 2017)

The Rolling Stone list isn't a very good one. I see no Queen albums listed.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack Henry said:


> The Rolling Stone list isn't a very good one. I see no Queen albums listed.


I would agree that Queen needs to be on some greatest rock album list, and that the list I mentioned is certainly not the be-all end-all of lists.  But it is 500 artists/albums to jog the brain, and any large list like that tends to help with the selection process when decision paralysis begins to set in.  I am always open to other list suggestions.

--Ken


----------



## oleleclos (May 4, 2017)

Mozart - mostly the piano concertos.


----------



## ErinScott (May 5, 2017)

I just started listening to podcasts while editing and it's taken a lot of the monotony out of the process for me. Hmm maybe I should start a podcast thread...


----------

